# Lost:Rough Stuff Paddle Poudre



## Travis.Paul (Jul 25, 2013)

I lost my rough stuff paddle earlier this summer, First year kayaking on the poudre. On the bridge run during the only somewhat high water I got before I went to Thailand for the summer. Just got the paddle and spaced putting my name and number on it. Black shaft with white blades, only about 15 degree. Would be awesome to come home and not have to buy a new paddle! thanks!


----------



## floatondown (Jul 15, 2007)

Good chance I've got what you are looking for. When will you be back in town? I'm in north Fort Collins.


----------



## Travis.Paul (Jul 25, 2013)

That would be fantastic! Im back in the states August 24th, my email is [email protected] we can exchange numbers and I could come take a look when I'm back?


----------

